# Kernel/sys/socket.h can not be found



## ravenwaver (Jun 2, 2002)

Hi,

I can't seem to get the <Kernel/sys/socket.h> library to work in a Carbon console compile with Codewarrior 7.

I found the library in the Kernal Framework and I even tried adding a path where the headers are and still no luck.

I get a message from CW the file 'Kernal/sys/socket.h' can not be opened.

How do I get the Compile to include this framework?

Thanks!

RW


----------

